# Altum angelfish at Markham aquarium 2U



## vincel892 (May 23, 2012)

Saw Markham Aquarium 2U post some wild Altum angelfish on Kijiji. Apparently currently first batch is sold out. I asked about their acclimation to tap water and was told that customers have been giving good reports so far. 

Anyone purchase some altums from this store and can comment on they are doing in GTA water conditions ? 



Sent from my SM-N920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

Facebook video looks nice a bunch of nice fish 

Never dealt with them so don’t know if their honest or not

Is the store not keeping them in tap water?


----------

